# Where to go on Ice coast in march?



## I need a name (Mar 5, 2009)

It's been a shitty winter. Killington is lacking snow and I can't afford plane tickets right now. What's my best shot for
decent conditions out east in mid march? I can usually count on gore to have outstanding snow then, but their base is depressing looking...

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

I need a name said:


> It's been a shitty winter. Killington is lacking snow and I can't afford plane tickets right now. What's my best shot for
> decent conditions out east in mid march? I can usually count on gore to have outstanding snow then, but their base is depressing looking...
> 
> Any suggestions would be appreciated.


Wait until March and make a game-time decision.


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

I would guess Jay Peak would be a great bet, can probably get good deals on a trip to Sugarloaf too.


----------



## Matt578 (May 1, 2011)

I just got back from Sunday River; their snow was amazing compared to other local places, although North Peak did get very wet on our second day when it got around 40 degrees. Blind Ambition glades also had great snow, but the only other glades open were Celestial, with a sign marked to show that there was very little snow. I expected it to be a sheet of ice and it was surprisingly powdery.

Jay and Sugarloaf are probably even better, being farther up north.


----------



## doctorandrew (Feb 21, 2012)

Jay Peak looks real good!


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I haven't been this year but Sunday River is usually always amazing...and the terrain seems endless.


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm actually hitting Sunday River mid March. Hoping for a late season snow storm or at least a few inches. Maine and Vermont are getting hit nicely as we speak. Like 3-4" and up in all locations. 8" at Sunday River.

How I wish I had any trips planned for this weekend


----------



## I need a name (Mar 5, 2009)

Thinking about heading out this weekend or next. Any more suggestions as to where I should go? Gore looks rough right about now.... Not really looking to go too far up north.


----------



## tshreds (Feb 16, 2012)

Take the drive and go to Stowe. It is off the chain! Rip Hayride on your first run!!!!!


----------



## I need a name (Mar 5, 2009)

tshreds said:


> Take the drive and go to Stowe. It is off the chain! Rip Hayride on your first run!!!!!


Im gonna be rather straightforward here. Hell no. My last experience at Stowe was less than acceptable. They didn't groom a single slope. Giant ice chunks everywhere for two days straight.


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

I've been up here at Killington since Friday and the riding has been epic. They got nearly 2 feet of snow in the last week and a half.


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

I was up at Stowe before they got the 5ft in 9 days and we had pretty solid conditions.. Last week Im sure was amazing there. Vermont overall had a pretty good run the past 2 weeks but it may be getting warmer last I checked, especially southern. Jay, Smuugs and Stowe all got hit big in that cycle. I'm heading back up to stowe with the wife at the end of the month.


----------



## tshreds (Feb 16, 2012)

How can you argue 5 feet in 9 days ?!?


----------

